# TBT's Hunting Grounds



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, you might have Monster Hunter Tri by the time you read this, so share your information so we could hunt with you!

Organize some hunts if you want, we might hold hunting contests for TBT bells if you would like to.

If you want to just tell me your Hunting ID, I will put it up here.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 19, 2010)

TBT Username: pokeboy
MH3 Online Username:
Favorite Weapon: Switch Axe
Second Favorite Weapon: Great Sword
Controller Style: Wii Remote
Wii Speak: Yes
USB Keyboard: Neigh 
Any additional info you want to include: Nope


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> kool


Please submit your application, I don't feel like going through the PM.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## random guy (Apr 19, 2010)

TBT Username:random guy
MH3 Online UsernamearaX
Favorite Wepon:Light Bowgun
Second Favorite:Wepon Heavy Bowgun
Controler Style:Nunchuck 
Wii Speak:Yes
USB Keyborad:Yes
Additional Info:I like to use the keyborad more then wii speak.


----------



## gerardo781 (Apr 19, 2010)

How about a friend code space for the application? I don't have the game, but I'm just adding an idea for your applications.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 19, 2010)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> How about a friend code space for the application? I don't have the game, but I'm just adding an idea for your applications.


Nope, No friend codes used in this game online. you Can add a person to your friend list tho.


----------



## gerardo781 (Apr 19, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea. I've mistaken the game for being a regular online wii game with friend codes. Sorry about that


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 19, 2010)

TBT Username: TravisTouchdown
MH3 Online Username: To be decided once character limit is known
Favorite Weapon: Switch Axe
Second Favorite Weapon: Lance
Controller Style: Classic Controller Pro
Wii Speak: Yes
USB Keyboard: Yes
Any additional info you want to include: I won't use WiiSpeak if my parents are around.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 19, 2010)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, better than FC


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> TBT Username: TravusTouchdown
> MH3 Online Username: To be decided once character limit is known
> Favorite Weapon: Lance
> Second Favorite Weapon: Switch Axe
> ...


I stole your last little part, and fixed the typo in Travis.

Will you be joining us Wednesday to spam the Great Jaggi for weapons?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time?
I switched my weapons by the way.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Around 5pmish or something, whenever we can really.


----------



## random guy (Apr 19, 2010)

Did you see my edit? Put one more thing.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Did you see my edit?


Yes, and I will make it ParaX in a second.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 19, 2010)

Event Weapons
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sinister Saint Switch Axe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lion's Bane Great Sword</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Baltzenger Lance</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tenebra Long Sword</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>RisingSoul Long Sword</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 19, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Event Weapons
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sinister Saint Switch Axe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


awesome


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Event Weapons
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sinister Saint Switch Axe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Switch Axe and Great Sword.


Gosh, I can't wait until tomorrow after school.


----------



## random guy (Apr 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Yes and i'll make it ParaX in a second.


Ok just added additional info also.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2010)

Texture Hacks can be pretty awesome.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gobul Joker</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Troll Jacket</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Groudon Ibirujo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 20, 2010)

well, going to get the game


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 20, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> well, going to get the game


I will have it within the next three hours.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 20, 2010)

awesome game so far.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Apr 20, 2010)

TBT Username: Ren Partycat
MH3 Online Username: Not Set
Favorite Weapon: Lance
Second Favorite Weapon: N/A
Controller Style: Wii Remote+Nunchuck
Wii Speak: No
USB Keyboard: Yes (limited access)
Any additional info you want to include: I got the game earlier today, I'll be exchanging FCs soon. Can't wait to Wi-Fi with you guys and gals.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 20, 2010)

Ren Partycat said:
			
		

> TBT Username: Ren Partycat
> MH3 Online Username: Not Set
> Favorite Weapon: Lance
> Second Favorite Weapon: N/A
> ...


The game has no FCs.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Apr 20, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ren Partycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


herp

I'm making a new character because I encountered an annoying glitch. It won't matter anyways because I only played for about 25 minutes, mainly because I was tired when I got home. Anyways, I hope to hunt online sometime.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 20, 2010)

im on my first official guild quest


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't understand how the online works, my name is still Peter, I think it has to do with codes, just you can add them for anyone.

Or Peter is now my online name, I am cool with that too.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 20, 2010)

the offline name is the same as online


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 20, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> the offline name is the same as online


Then it uses an ID code.
It is only like 6 spaces long.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 21, 2010)

well, i got my switch axe! defeated the great jaggi online! and that water worm thing that orange color son Biatch


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> well, i got my switch axe! defeated the great jaggi online! and that water worm thing that orange color son Biatch


What worm thing?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 21, 2010)

the slugish thing, youd know it when you see it


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got ChaCha, but I haven't been able to hunt with him, time for bed. :/

I have done 2 Urgent Quests so far, and I captured the Great Jaggi, gonna get my other gluehopper soon so I can get my new Great Sword.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 22, 2010)

So um, I need help getting the iron ore.
LOL.
EDIT: Got one~


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> So um, I need help getting the iron ore.
> LOL.
> EDIT: Got one~


What weapons and equipment do you have thus far, and do you have ChaCha?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 22, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still noob, 5 Hours of playtime, and 2 of those hours was spent listening to the catchy cooking music.

Bone Sword, Leather Armor, Level 2.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Hunter's armor,  Buster Blade, and a Ludroth Bone Sword.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 22, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When do you unlock the switch axe?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 22, 2010)

more equipments unlock when you get more items. Weapons i believe would fall in this category. i got mine online, before i was able to forge one offline


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think once the ship returns from it's voyage to the Hunters Island or whatever, but the Switch Axe is quite hard to obtain from materials anyways, if I can give you the stuff then I will.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 23, 2010)

hey how far are you? i havent traped the jaggi yet. i was to busy looking for materials for my Switch axe, which i successfully did. 


how to trap?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 23, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> hey how far are you? i havent traped the jaggi yet. i was to busy looking for materials for my Switch axe, which i successfully did.
> 
> 
> how to trap?


You have to shock or pitfall trap them, then throw tranq bombs at it.

Anyone want to Wi Fi right now? I am itching to kill the Great Jaggi or something.


----------



## random guy (Apr 23, 2010)

I should be getting the game today can't wait.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 23, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I should be getting the game today can't wait.


Awesome Sauce!


----------



## random guy (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you have to make all wepons or just the switch axe?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 23, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Do you have to make all wepons or just the switch axe?


All.


----------



## random guy (Apr 23, 2010)

Well what do you start with?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 23, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Well what do you start with?


Sword and Shield, but to make a light bowgun you only need 3 iron ore, 6 mystery bones, and 3 earth crystals.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 23, 2010)

I think we need to go on a hunt tomorrow, just TBT members, who will join?

And I think we should hunt the Royal Ludroth, I find it hard to fight alone.


----------



## random guy (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll join if i get that far by the time it starts.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 27, 2010)

So how much time do you guys have logged playing?

I have about 25 hours. @_@


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 29, 2010)

who wants to play?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 29, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> who wants to play?


Wanna play 6-7 Central Time ish?


----------



## random guy (Apr 29, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> who wants to play?


I could play sometime.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 29, 2010)

New event up, it gets you a Great Jaggi Head.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 29, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> New event up, it gets you a Great Jaggi Head.


I am gonna go do that.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao, I failed at soloing it.


----------



## random guy (Apr 29, 2010)

Great jaggi head looks cool and all you have to do is kill 4 great jaggi.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 29, 2010)

Any of you guys want to help me get the head tomorrow?
Around 3 or so EST.


----------



## random guy (Apr 29, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Any of you guys want to help me get the head tomarrow? Around 3 or so EST.


I could I need to get it also.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 29, 2010)

The mask is just a novelty, 5 defense, 4 fire, and -1 everything else. >.<

And it costs 30000z. D:


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> The mask is just a novelty, 5 defense, 4 fire, and -1 everything else. >.<
> 
> And it costs 30000z. D:


Oh, so you don't get the mask itself as a reward? Aww.
At least you have the ability to craft one, yes? Or does it disappear after the event is over?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 29, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it disappears.

And it turns out it is *-*4 fire, so it basically sucks.

But +10 Good Luck, whatever that means


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better drops.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 30, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! For getting like, Great Jaggi Hide+ and stuff?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep yep.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 30, 2010)

captuerd lagricrus, and diablos(2)


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 30, 2010)

what are yalls HR?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 30, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> what are yalls HR?


9, I'm hoarding supplies.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 30, 2010)

kool, im 25


----------



## random guy (Apr 30, 2010)

I haven't been online that much so i'm only HR2.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 30, 2010)

My HR is 6, but I am trying to get a lot of the Offline quests done.

I almost killed the Rathian, but then she poisoned me when I was about to use a potion, then I died. D:


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> My HR is 6, but I am trying to get a lot of the Offline quests done.
> 
> I almost killed the Rathian, but then she poisoned me when I was about to use a potion, then I died. D:


I barely touch offline.
I find it better to have friends around.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 30, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use it to get some materials that are harder to get with more people around, like Baggi hides so I can try and make a LS, just to see what they are like.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 1, 2010)

any europeans that wanna go online?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> any europeans that wanna go online?


If I were you, I would try to find a European Monster Hunter Tri Forum.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 1, 2010)

im looking

no luck so far.......grr


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> im looking
> 
> no luck so far.......grr


Or just go to the recruiting server and find people to fight with.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

I feel stupid now, I just realized that the Sinister Saint is the Grim Reaper with his scythe!


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Does anyone of you know when I can make the Rough Edge Switch Axe?


----------



## PaJami (May 1, 2010)

TBT Username: cornman64
MH3 Online Username: Haven't gotten online yet 
Favorite Weapon: Have to say the first one you get.... Hunter's Knife I believe.
Second Favorite Weapon: Great sword (those are the only weapons I've used so far)
Controller Style: Classic Pro
Wii Speak: Yep. Will be able to use anytime
USB Keyboard: Yep
Progress report: On my way to go underwater for the first time

I'll update this as I advance; I only got the game today..


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> TBT Username: cornman64
> MH3 Online Username: Haven't gotten online yet
> Favorite Weapon: Have to say the first one you get.... Hunter's Knife I believe.
> Second Favorite Weapon: Great sword (those are the only weapons I've used so far)
> ...


You like it so far? And I think we won't be using the front page thing anymore, no one has updated.

And if you want to make a Long Sword or Switch Axe now, just go online.


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to know if you've unlocked the "Rough Edge" Switch Axe.


----------



## PaJami (May 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would, but I don't know how to get online. How far do you have to get again? I've done the 'shroom quest.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am just starting to work on the Switch Axe, I haven't gotten very far, just at Bone Axe+, but if it was anywhere it would be here: http://monsterhunter.wikia.com/wiki/MH3:_Switch_Axe

Or there might be stuff about it somewhere else.


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you able to talk to the Guild Receptionist Lady yet?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you start with your character (After the shroom quest) there will be a choice between Town and City, City is the online place. You can get to it from the town by going to Quit Game, then go to mode select, then city.


----------



## PaJami (May 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I understand... So I should have the option now then  Is there a specific way to meet up with friends, or just both get on at the same time and meet in the city?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have like a 6 digit ID, or you can search for your fellow hunter's name, send messages to them, or warp.


----------



## random guy (May 2, 2010)

I'm now HR8 but I can't beat the barroth.


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I'm now HR8 but I can't beat the barroth.


You should be able to get Rhenoplos armor by now. Get it because helps against the Barroth. It negates the Mud affinity, so you shouldn't be affected when he starts shaking off the mud/rocks out of his body. Also, get a weapon with green sharpness, 15 whetstones, and 10 mega potions. Just to be safe, bring some Well-done steaks and regular potions too. The weak point of the Barroth is its arms and legs, so just keep hitting that area. It works best with 4 people.


----------



## random guy (May 2, 2010)

I'm using a bowgun so whitestone won't help. I have that armor and I tried with 3 people so i'll try 4. You get mega potions by combing two potions right?


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I'm using a bowgun so whitestone won't help. I have that armor and I tried with 3 people so i'll try 4. You get mega potions by combing two potions right?


Get Water Ammo for your Bowgun.
It's really effective.

Mega Potion = Potion + Honey


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 2, 2010)

I might help you beat Barroth soon, I need to so I can get some stuff for my new Switch Axe. Just let me go up a HR.


----------



## PaJami (May 2, 2010)

Well, at the moment I'm trying to get some monster fluid for a nice bone switchaxe  
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I passed the very frightning "Monster Guts" that has given me a fear of !'s on that game xD</div>


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2010)

If you guys are willing to wait, I'll play with you guys on Friday.


----------



## random guy (May 2, 2010)

Found good a team and I beat him. Can you gain points from other quests after you beat him i'm only one away from 9.


----------



## 8bit (May 2, 2010)

Should I get this game?


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Found good a team and I beat him. Can you gain points from other quests after you beat him i'm only one away from 9.


Yes, you can repeat any quest you like for Hunter Rank points.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 3, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For grinding, I just go fight the Great Jaggi. xD

He is harder online, or maybe he is just easier in Moga Woods.


----------



## pielover6 (May 4, 2010)

TBT Username: Pielover6
MH3 Online Username: Ian
Favorite Weapon: Light Bowgun
Second Favorite Weapon: Great Swords
Controller Style: Classic Controller Pro
Wii Speak: No
USB Keyboard: Sometimes
Any additional info you want to include: My internet doesn't work most of the time at my mom's house.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 5, 2010)

TBT Username: Jasonnman
MH3 Online Username: Jason
Favorite Weapon: Long Sword
Second Favorite Weapon: Sword and Shield
Controller Style: Classic Controller Pro
Wii Speak: Yes
USB Keyboard: No
Any additional info you want to include: Im European,so i only can play online with  other europeans online+ my hunter code is in my signature


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2010)

This guy = hard.


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> This guy = hard.


Wait until you get to 5-Star Online ;D


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun fun fun : D


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 5, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repelling or killing?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 5, 2010)

How about a big hunting party, Friday 7 PM central?


----------



## random guy (May 5, 2010)

I'm in sounds like fun.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 5, 2010)

Just found out we don't have school tomorrow, so MH3 all day!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either.

Although my team-mates dying didn't help....


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 6, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is actually much easier offline, I think they multiply the monster's strength by four online.

I repelled Fat Walrus twice last night!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd agree with that, or atleast the fact they multiply the health. Whether it's always by 4 or by how many player there are is what I'm not sure of.

Just beat him online, anyway.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 6, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably by 4, because it takes me 10 minutes to solo Great Jaggi online while offline it only takes me around 2-3.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 6, 2010)

Damn. Need two more Wyvern Claws for the Rathian Set, which would give me the extra slots to get Auto-Tracker ;(


----------



## -Aaron (May 6, 2010)

New Event, I have to repel a Jhen Moran.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 6, 2010)

I've done the new event.

I had no idea what to do at first, but managed to complete the quest thanks to some helpful team-mates with less than 2 minutes left.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 6, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> New Event, I have to repel a Jhen Moran.


I can help, I have done it about 4 times, it is addicting.


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2010)

whats yas HR?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 6, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> whats yas HR?


10 or 11, I forget.

I need people to help me complete all the 2* Key Quests, then we can just go and do Festival of Fear to HR Grind until 18.


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2010)

id help, just get on


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 6, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> id help, just get on


I would rather get all TBT members to help us, can you guys get on?


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2010)

k


----------



## random guy (May 6, 2010)

I'm still 8 even though I beat the barroth I was 1 away from 9 and now I have to beat him again. Now I can't find any one to fight him with.


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2010)

any1 else gets communication errors?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> any1 else gets communication errors?


I get 'em all the time due to my TV is like, 50 feet away from the wifi, and goes through 3 walls.


----------



## Pokeman (May 7, 2010)

i found a rathian ruby from a tail!!! AND HAD A GAW DANG COMMUNICATION ERROR!!! freaking mad. was shootin for upgraded rathian set, since i have rathalos set.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

I might not be able to wifi until 7:30 or 8, mkay?


----------



## Pokeman (May 7, 2010)

kk


----------



## goronking (May 7, 2010)

TBT Username: Goronking
MH3 Online Username:Runt
Favorite Weapon:Great sword
Second Favorite Weapon:
Controller Style:Classic controller pro
Wii Speak:No
USB Keyboard:Yes
Any additional info you want to include:


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

We need another person for the hunting party if anyone else is available.


----------



## Pokeman (May 7, 2010)

i wont be for a little, after yall left to more people my level came in, cant pass up the opportunity


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i wont be for a little, after yall left to more people my level came in, cant pass up the opportunity


Haha, well, I might not play again tonight, maybe offline to get better weapons.


----------



## Pokeman (May 7, 2010)

how far are ya


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> how far are ya


4* Offline, at the part where I have to fight and kill Lagiacrus.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 8, 2010)

you still havent added me to the members nevermore,anyway silverstorms do you wanna wi-fi sometime ?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> you still havent added me to the members nevermore,anyway silverstorms do you wanna wi-fi sometime ?


I still don't feel like adding anyone else, you could just share your code, I am gonna go and update the application.


----------



## random guy (May 8, 2010)

When you feel like updateing it my ID is in my signature. Maybe you should add NA or EU to the app. so people can know you they can and can not wi-fi with.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2010)

Oh wow, Auto-Tracker <3.


----------



## pielover6 (May 8, 2010)

I could use some help on Royal Ludroth =/ trying to get the Royal Ludroth armor set.


----------



## random guy (May 8, 2010)

I can help you.


----------



## pielover6 (May 8, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I can help you.


Alright, should I add your ID?


----------



## Pokeman (May 8, 2010)

i wanna help to. s bored and just got on


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2010)

What continent are you in?


----------



## random guy (May 8, 2010)

@pielover6 yeah i'll be on in a sec.


----------



## pielover6 (May 8, 2010)

I'm in North America

ID: D317Y5


----------



## Pokeman (May 8, 2010)

ok, im on


----------



## pielover6 (May 8, 2010)

Alright I know none of your guys IDs...


----------



## Pokeman (May 8, 2010)

you wont need to.


----------



## Pokeman (May 8, 2010)

i got "sneak" lol


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

For easy material collecting off medium monsters, I suggest doing it offline with ChaCha, less health.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 8, 2010)

Has Anyone Been Fighting the jhen mohran,ive tried to do the quest but whenever i do it with people they get knocked out easy :S


----------



## Pokeman (May 8, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Has Anyone Been Fighting the jhen mohran,ive tried to do the quest but whenever i do it with people they get knocked out easy :S


hes easy, but i had a good team. well keep searching for people and you'll get it


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Has Anyone Been Fighting the jhen mohran,ive tried to do the quest but whenever i do it with people they get knocked out easy :S


THere is a certain order for killing him.

1) Knock the holes Fat Walrus's back, 2 of them. You can tell where they are by looking at the back ridge and finding the things that look like cracks.
2) Cannons, Cannons, Cannons!
3) ???
4) PROFIT!


----------



## Pokeman (May 8, 2010)

you dont have to break the cracks, but you'll get more stuff, use ballistas for long range, tell your team to, and use cannons when it is close enough. aim at tusks wit the the ballistas


----------



## Jasonnman (May 8, 2010)

ugh,i wish it was that simple

last time i did jhen mohran i failed because 2 noobs couldn't evade his attacks,

and if i were to find a good team i would probably find a team on a forum+im British and EU have a different server as well so it will be extra hard to find a decent team, oh the horror of noobs in quests


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> ugh,i wish it was that simple
> 
> last time i did jhen mohran i failed because 2 noobs couldn't evade his attacks,
> 
> and if i were to find a good team i would probably find a team on a forum+im British and EU have a different server as well so it will be extra hard to find a decent team, oh the horror of noobs in quests


Make sure they have high defense armor, at least a green sharpness level, and a crapload of potions, mega potions, herbs, blue mushrooms, and honey.

Tis my secret to success, I take 10 Potions, Mega Potions, Herbs, Blue Mushrooms, and Honey.


----------



## Pokeman (May 8, 2010)

you know what i just learned? is that you can preview armor before buying. and how to register monsters...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> you know what i just learned? is that you can preview armor before buying. and how to register monsters...


Good job pokeboy, you learned stuff I knew since the first hour of the game!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2010)

For Jhen Mohran:

1) Use bombs from the supply box, then ballistas to break one of his horns. You get more stuff.
2) Have some people on his back breaking and cracks and some people firing away with the cannon / ballistas
3) When he attacks the front of the boat, use the dragon-something (the spike at the front of the ship)


----------



## Jasonnman (May 9, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> For Jhen Mohran:
> 
> 1) Use bombs from the supply box, then ballistas to break one of his horns. You get more stuff.
> 2) Have some people on his back breaking and cracks and some people firing away with the cannon / ballistas
> 3) When he attacks the front of the boat, use the dragon-something (the spike at the front of the ship)


wanna go online?,im begging to go online with someone on this forum thats European


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr, sure.

What's your HR?


----------



## Pokeman (May 17, 2010)

Oi! playing the game any1 in!!!!????? no one to play wit.


HR 54


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 18, 2010)

Just got this game. It's really fun thus far! ^w^

I guess I'll post my info once I can figure out how to get it. 8D


----------



## -Aaron (May 18, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Just got this game. It's really fun thus far! ^w^
> 
> I guess I'll post my info once I can figure out how to get it. 8D


Alright, we are _*definitely*_ going to play together.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally, once I can figure out the controls and stuff. =)

Just warning you, when we do it'll probably go something like so:
You: *effortlessly slays monsters*
Me: DERRRPPP *crashes into walls*


----------



## -Aaron (May 18, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even.
My armors and weapons suck.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, and I want to switch weapons but I can't get into the other ones without wishing they had the strength and defense of the GS. :l

And yay! Ron Ronaldo has it, did you buy it from the palace of the gods known as Wal Mart?


----------



## Pokeman (May 18, 2010)

play any1?    USA


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 18, 2010)

Here's my info! I'm totally new to the game and I suck terribly. XD;

TBT Username: Ron Ronaldo
MH3 Name: Celeste
Hunter ID: MPYFTL (I think that's it, not sure)
Weapon: The little sword, I haven't even tried another yet. >_> Oh my.
Wii Speak: Yup! :3
USB Keyboard: Nope, hope you don't mind me using Wiispeak <=T

@TT- I'm being a topper buuut... My girl doesn't even have a shirt ;_;
@Neva- No, I got it from the place of Demons known as Best Buy. Looking back, I totally should have gone to Walmart. u_u


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 18, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Here's my info! I'm totally new to the game and I suck terribly. XD;
> 
> TBT Username: Ron Ronaldo
> MH3 Name: Celeste
> ...


Definitely shoulda gone to Wal Mart.


And I suggest using Great Sword, Switch Axe, or the Sword and Shield.

I don't really like the other ones, but I try to get into the lance and hammer.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm using the sword and shield. 8J

I think, I mean I see a shield there. XD I better get the hang of things soon-like.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 18, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are quite fast, just they are not very powerful.

I like the great sword, it is so powerful and defensive!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the speed! I'm all SCHWOO SCHWOO SCHWOO
And the monsters are like stop it ;;__;;

But I'm sure swinging those big ol' great swords is satisfying too. ='J


----------



## -Aaron (May 18, 2010)

Ronnie, a couple of people here will help you get started, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ronnie, a couple of people here will help you get started, so don't sweat it.


Thanks to them! With their help I shall soon be hunting like a _boss_. 8D

I always feel a little bad taking down the herbivores, though. <:V


----------



## -Aaron (May 18, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you're able to hunt the Wyverns, you'll see those herbivores getting eaten.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL GET THOSE WYVERNS

Hypocritical or not, I will avenge those Herbivores. >=O


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 18, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you get to cut off the Wyvern tails for an extra carve!

And make them cry Wyvern Tears, but that is a different story.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now _that_ is how you take proper revenge. >D


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 18, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were you (If you can take Guild Quests now), I would go and mine some iron ore(buy pickaxes first, ya know) and make some chainmail armor, pretty good for right now.

And this website will become your best friend for item, monster, armor and weapon info ahead of time: Monster Hunter Wiki


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, thanks for the tips. I'll be sure to go get me some ores. =J
That website it full of info, wowza!


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 18, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That website is thanks to contributions by MH players like you!

Or nerds with too much time.


----------



## Pokeman (May 21, 2010)

any1 in the U.S. of A. Want to play???

id help any1 one, HR 56.  we can chat i got Wii Speak, just tell me you want to, i dont always have it connected.


Rathalos King


----------



## Trundle (May 23, 2010)

I'm getting this in about 1 month.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2010)

Hunting Ranks, post them now!

Mine is 12 or 13.


----------



## -Aaron (May 27, 2010)

31.

I'm farming on Jhen Morans. I need loads of money, and the latest one's payout is 36000z


----------



## Jasonnman (May 27, 2010)

20


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2010)

I really need to work on my HR. ._."

Anyone wanna help me with that? We could just go and do Festival of Fear like, 20 times.


----------



## pielover6 (May 27, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I really need to work on my HR. ._."
> 
> Anyone wanna help me with that? We could just go and do Festival of Fear like, 20 times.


Haha, mine is worse.

HR: 6


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I have had MH3 since release day.


----------



## random guy (May 27, 2010)

35 
I can go on if anyone wants to.


----------



## Pokeman (May 27, 2010)

... 56


havent played in a weak, my sister came down to visit, im open if you guys want to go out and fight. 

theres quicker ways to gain HR beside the Mountain Dragon.
 and if you fight Great jaggi like on 1 * or 2 * by yourself, its like 3000 dollars for a 2 min quest


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 29, 2010)

I just got back from a hunt, and then I noticed my craft was done.

I got a Rathalos Piggie!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 30, 2010)

Just got Monster Hunter Tri, and I love it  If I get a bit better at it I'll go online later.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Just got Monster Hunter Tri, and I love it  If I get a bit better at it I'll go online later.


You will most likely end up only going online, it is better than Single Player even though I want to finish Single Player also.


----------



## Pokeman (May 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just get better armor then go on offline, then the fight is on. even tho you'll just run through it all.


almost got Joe's armor just need 1 more gem.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 30, 2010)

any europeans up for rathian farming?


----------



## Jasonnman (May 30, 2010)

TBT Username: Jasonnman
MH3 Online Username: Jason
Favorite Weapon: Long Sword
Second Favorite Weapon: Sword and Shield
Controller Style: Classic Controller Pro
Wii Speak: Yes
USB Keyboard: No
Any additional info you want to include: Im European,so i only can play online with other europeans online+ my hunter code is in my signature

Do me a favour nevermore, update the members section of the thread theres only 4 members....


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm HR 48.

Alatreon is tough >:|


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

I feel like such a noob now. xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2010)

Mkay, I feel like going online.

Anyone wanna go?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 2, 2010)

I cant play for like 2 days, my aunt is staying in my room and my connection is bad in the living room.

Alatreon was friggin hard, 3rd times the charm, wouldnt recommend doing it before you need to do urgent, cause you'll still have to do it. bout died, like 2 mega potions left x-x. need sky scrapers for axe...


Also Random Guy gotten his HR up fast last time i played with him. he's was like 43 or somethin. like a couple of days ago.


Spent ALL my money on Vangis Armor, 41500(or somethin) each. upgrade was like 10,000 each. X_X I'm broke now!!!!! getting Deviljho Gem wasnt that hard (well not for me), if you keep fighting him you should pick up on his attacks and be able to dodge them all.

Still not used to the armor(not used to it's new skills), goin to have to use my Rathian Armor+ to get more money and HVY armor spheres, since it has higher defense(not for long, hehehe)


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 2, 2010)

What do you expect, it's the monster that gives out the parts for the best armor and weapons.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 2, 2010)

i had Rathian+ so it was REALLY HARD for me, being weak to dragon and all


----------



## random guy (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah 43 now though it will be awhile before i can move past los and lagi for the bowgun parts I need then barioth for my armor.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2010)

First time I fought Alatreon, I used Agnaktor+ armour with +10 Dragon resistance (+9 from a talisman and +2 from a decordation) and the ancient blade for my weapon. 

It went ok. I was only HR 46 at the time and was helping my friend do it. I then helped one of his friends and got enough materials for the Alatreon Lance. I just need to do the Urgent myself now.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting this. Just wondering a few things before I buy it.

a)is it 100% worth it?
b)is it better than the original on the PSP?
if so...
c)does it not get repetitive like the one on the PSP does ie are there more areas to hunt in, more kinds of monsters etc?
d)is the online very laggy(I know it depends on your internet but as a whole I mean)

Thanks, and maybe one day I'll get to hunt with y'all c:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting this. Just wondering a few things before I buy it.
> 
> a)is it 100% worth it?
> b)is it better than the original on the PSP?
> ...


a) Yes
b) The orginal was on the PS2  ^_^ 
c) The offline is slightly repetitive, but the online keeps the game feeling fresh.
d) Not compared to other wii games.


----------



## Jasonnman (Jun 3, 2010)

Curse you capcom! i still need a rathalos plate!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks.
Another thing, can you trade with friends online? ie weapons and money etc.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and no. You can trade anything in your item pouch (I think) but not money or weapons.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 3, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the items have a rarity, anything with a rarity of 4 or higher you cant trade. meaning all the main items, or the good ones, you cant.



also who wants to play?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2010)

My friend is over and playing on his account online.

He was called Leeroy Jenkins by someone. xD


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been called somethin funny, forget wat though.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 4, 2010)

Tonight anyone? I wanna HR Grind so I can fight the Phantom Uragaan.


----------



## random guy (Jun 5, 2010)

I was just on for a bit but if you want I can go on.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 5, 2010)

i'll play, but i suck when im tired. gettin on now


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2010)

I am not gonna play at 1 AM, I need to go to sleep.

I am almost done with Offline though.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Rathian armor+ is better than my vangis armor, i need to upgrade. I have now money and low on Hvy armor things. main goal is to farm the Bird to get 2 more Wyvern Stones


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I got lucky on my first run vs Deviljho.

My first two carves were both gems and I got one in the rewards too.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think I got lucky on my first run vs Deviljho.
> 
> My first two carves were both gems and I got one in the rewards too.


Is Devil Joe hard?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think I got lucky on my first run vs Deviljho.
> 
> My first two carves were both gems and I got one in the rewards too.


Lucky, i got its armor already though. its not as good as my fully upgraded Rathian Armor+

I'm so ever broke.


@Nevermore: It can be, just have to have a good team and the right equipment.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Also check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgJApJejsEQ&feature=player_embedded

they're organized


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Also check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgJApJejsEQ&feature=player_embedded
> 
> they're organized


Holy crap...


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 5, 2010)

hate bowguns but ill try to learn, Nevermore can you play now?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> hate bowguns but ill try to learn, Nevermore can you play now?


Sure, I can play in a minute. I have a heavy bowgun and full Rheno armor so I am all set to go bowgunning.

But he said all you need is two gunners, so if we get one of us and random.


----------



## random guy (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow those guys are good I was plaing on getting that frame for him anyways. I'll join up if you guys are still on.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 5, 2010)

i know, still i never fully used a bowgun. i'll try for the laughs


----------



## random guy (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah I'm almost sure that i'm the only pure gunner on here, any ways wanna go on right now?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 5, 2010)

yea get on, me and Nevermore are waiting


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Also check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgJApJejsEQ&feature=player_embedded
> 
> they're organized


These guys are better:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i140KCB_D5M&playnext_from=TL&videos=AyIWOonj2yM

This guy is a close second:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1D15hFfcXE&playnext_from=TL&videos=B-uAt-JQqFk

As for Bowgun, I've used it a bit. I'll use it more when I get some of the Uragaan+ armor and the Blizzard Cannon so I can use sleep, poison and paralysis shots.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

gotten the Sinister Saints Switch Axe, like a dream


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

I am working on killing Barroth with a bowgun, just for practice. (And the fact that I need 2 more Barroth scalps for a bowgun part)


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


American version.

the Japanese can carry more bombs with them, im sure somethin else to


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stun time is something like a second longer, I think.

Still, it shows you can still do way better than around 10 minutes, even in other versions.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

You know, the bowgun is pretty awesome, I think i might start using it online only, because it is useless without other people.


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay more gunners. It's not usless alone so far I killed up to ian and giggi offline it really depends on your bowgun parts and what ammo you're using.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Yay more gunners. It's not usless alone so far I killed up to ian and giggi offline it really depends on your bowgun parts and what ammo you're using.


Yeah, it sucks for me right now because I have a sucky gun and ammo.

Gunning is actually better than blade, even though it costs a wee bit more.


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah when you get to lagi and ian they make good bowgun parts and for ammo I use para and poison then their weakness and perice as a fall back.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Yeah when you get to lagi and ian they make good bowgun parts and for ammo I use para and poison then their weakness and perice as a fall back.


I like crag, especially when Barroth begins to burrow.  :veryhappy:


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Crag is good also but I don't think my guns now can use it and If I use clust melee people online don't like it or pellets for that matter.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Crag is good also but I don't think my guns now can use it and If I use clust melee people online don't like it or pellets for that matter.


4 Bowguns>Bowguns_z_ and Blades-_z_.


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah but there are alot more blade people then gunners I think at most I was in a 3 gunner party and that was once.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Yeah but there are alot more blade people then gunners I think at most I was in a 3 gunner party and that was once.


But the key to success is going with hunters you are used to, because then we would know all of different hunting styles, making them easier to kill.


So I would be up for 2 Bowguns and 2 Blades if we can't get another, we just need to hunt large monsters so we don't shoot them. xD


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah we just need a 4th. anyways wanna go on now when I get on you have to leave so we haven't hunted in awhile I think sense I first got the game and you were higher then me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Yeah we just need a 4th. anyways wanna go on now when I get on you have to leave so we haven't hunted in awhile I think sense I first got the game and you were higher then me.


Can't right now, maybe tonight though.

I stopped doing online because I wanted to beat all the offline quests, which I am pretty close to doing, just got Los, Barioth, Diablos, capture crus, and I think a gather or harvest tour.

And then Ceadeus.


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh I just use offline for mass geting of mega potions and stake I have like 200 mega's and 90 stake. Also for the fish and some other stuff I still need to kill lagi and cap ian.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Oh I just use offline for mass geting of mega potions and stake I have like 200 mega's and 90 stake. Also for the fish and some other stuff I still need to kill lagi and cap ian.


Sleepyfish!


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

They are selling online today you know? I already bought 99 of them might buy more.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe. What rarity are they?


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Rare2 I think if they are I will give you some.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Rare2 I think if they are I will give you some.


I will be on tonight so I should be able to pick them up, thanks anyways.

I was just hoping that if we went on a hunt that we could have a blademaster handing us extra materials.


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe Joey will be on that would be nice. I need a new way to make money now that the egg event quest is gone I only have like 55,000 or somewhere around there.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Maybe Joey will be on that would be nice. I need a new way to make money now that the egg event quest is gone I only have like 55,000 or somewhere around there.


Get all three fishing boats, upgrade them to 2 or 3 star, then send them to Dark Waters or something, you get steel eggs easily.


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Most of the time I send one there then send the other two to the moga places for the fish I need.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Most of the time I send one there then send the other two to the moga places for the fish I need.


If you send all three you get a crapload of Steel Eggs though, but if you have a friend nearby (Or online) just spam G. Jaggi in the arena, he is really easy and gives a lot of steel eggs.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

i farmed G. Jaggi by myself, you get like 3000 each time you do so, just have to have the tolerance for it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i farmed G. Jaggi by myself, you get like 3000 each time you do so, just have to have the tolerance for it.


Bowguns with good range can kill it in like 2 minutes.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

Switch Axes with a good handler, less


when i kept doing the Agnaktor last night(early this mornin) i swear everything seems faster after the first kill. cause you fight them one at a time not the same time

oyea, i got this new habit of combining bombs together for well bombing. any1 that got scatter fish i need to trade. now goin to be a amateur bomber


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

@Nevermore
Maybe i'll send two of them I still need some fish.
@pokeboy
A good gunner can do it faster then a good axe user.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sure they can, they dont get hit as much. i just keep swinging and dodging. i'm pretty sure that i did do it under 2 min though. i went in then out. either that or i was baked.

I cant play well while im tired, early this mornin all i did was bomb Agnaktor. got nothin the first run, got 4 the second then 3 thie third time, then Sinister Saints


also thanks for calling me a good axe user


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Tried that event quest twice both times had bad teams, then I went back to barioth for my frame now I just need a claw+.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

any1 wanna play? i wanna try out my Sinister Saints again


----------



## random guy (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll go on if you still are.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

i am


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Switch Axes with a good handler, less
> 
> 
> when i kept doing the Agnaktor last night(early this mornin) i swear everything seems faster after the first kill. cause you fight them one at a time not the same time
> ...


Get some pants on sleep knives!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont get it.



guys i hit the jackpot.

do high rank rathalos and sell your awards, getting like 20k a run 

yea, running Rathalos possibly all night


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

My internet is screwing up, so I can't hunt tonight.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

2 bad


jus fully upgraded my Vangis armor. its not the same!! i have to get used to it.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 7, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o haha, i finally get after a day. 


so... who wants to play?

leveled like 3 times just doin Rathalos

also got like 4 rubies! that made a total of 7 tho. so i sold 2
dont even remember how many times i did it either.

i upgraded my Bolt Axe Fully, where you forge 2 lagia sapphire. now i need 2 more sapphires!!!!!! gotten a uragaan ruby, goin to upgrade Fire tempest for Flame Tempest. no go on my Mountain dragon parts since you can only get +materials from online events


----------



## Jasonnman (Jun 7, 2010)

god damn it i still havent got a rathalos plate and ive done him 25 times now!,wounded everything and no luck!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 7, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> god damn it i still havent got a rathalos plate and ive done him 25 times now!,wounded everything and no luck!


whats your HR? there practically common on 6* quests


----------



## Fontana (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, I'm HR30 and no Jhen Mohran urgent quest. Wth is going on?


----------



## random guy (Jun 8, 2010)

@Waluigi
Have you done all the key quests(all the non-advanced ones I think)? If not your urgent will not show up.


----------



## Fontana (Jun 8, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> @Waluigi
> Have you done all the key quests(all the non-advanced ones I think)? If not your urgent will not show up.


Yeah just found that out. Thanks anyways. ;D

Great, now I have to capture Barrioth and Uragaan.


----------



## goronking (Jun 8, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iv'e captured Barrioth but not Urgaan. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2010)

I really need to hunt online more. ._."


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I really need to hunt online more. ._."


lol, gettin left behind.

i might take a break for like 2 days, gotta play mario galaxy 2 or it'll be a waste of money


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Double post.

forget what i said above, gotten like 20 stars(not far in the game) in 3 hours of SMG2.



So anyways, i was fighting a barrioth offline, it wasnt hard its just i couldnt hit him! took awhile but i got him down. cha cha sucks, only use him as a decoy


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dang, I really need to play this more XD

Still HR 6 >.>


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 8, 2010)

figured out how to level Cha Cha masks quicker, i had the lamp mask on him a watched him take care of a few jaggi that was in my way, just to see them fly


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

To celebrate pokeboy no longer having any school, we will be celebrating tonight if we can. Ron said she would come, so whoever wants to join, jump on it!

We will probably be hunting Jhen Mohran.


----------



## random guy (Jun 10, 2010)

I could come.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Mkay, someone else organize it, like you, Mr. random guy!


----------



## random guy (Jun 10, 2010)

Alright Mr. Nevermore! Um now would work but only 3/4 said people are on and friday night would be better for me as I could stay on longer.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Alright Mr. Nevermore! Um now would work but only 3/4 said people are on and friday night would be better for me as I could stay on longer.


Alrighty then, and plus Ron can't tonight until she completes her presentation.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, Schools out!(finally)


ate like a pig tho, when i eat a lot of sugar, i tend to go over board.


I'll be able to play tonight.


----------



## random guy (Jun 10, 2010)

I can go on now for a bit. Wanna do high jhen or something?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, Schools out!(finally)
> 
> 
> ate like a pig tho, when i eat a lot of sugar, i tend to go over board.
> ...


I will too, should we go into a Playing with Friends or Everyone Welcome city?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 10, 2010)

Every1 welcome, I'll pick a place moderately populated so ya can join 


what should i put? what we huntin?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Every1 welcome, I'll pick a place moderately populated so ya can join
> 
> 
> what should i put? what we huntin?


I say Jhen Mohran, as that is the most fun thing to hunt in a big group.

Or just put nothing.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess i'll help you level up, been wantin to lay back, Just tired lol


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

who wants to jump on?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, I need some tips for fighting Barioth, he is too fast, and I am even using a Long Sword!


----------



## random guy (Jun 13, 2010)

online or offline? Ether way it would be good to spam pitfall traps.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> online or offline? Ether way it would be good to spam pitfall traps.


Offline, It is a good thing I bought all those Spider Webs yesterday, he is soooo fast! TT.TT


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 13, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> online or offline? Ether way it would be good to spam pitfall traps.


No.
Spamming traps is a baaaaad idea.
Don't Flashbomb it too. It'll get angrier.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what should I do? :l


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2010)

Pitfall him once when he's tired. Trapping something a second time will only hold them in the trap for a fraction of the time.

Long sword is TERRIBLE when you start out fighting Barioth, since you can't guard. Don't use a hammer or switch axe either. Once you start to learn his general attack pattern you can get out of the way of his attacks in time without guarding.

Aim for one of his wings/claws first. With one broken it'll slip when he finishes most of it's attacks and will allow you to get a lot more hits in.


----------



## random guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Um go online and get a better wepon?
edit:yeah what silver said.


----------



## random guy (Jun 13, 2010)

DP


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a really good GS, but I tried it before and just couldn't hit the damn thing.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 13, 2010)

i was used to his attack before i fought him offline for the first time, i dodged nearly all his attacks, took me sooo looong cause i couldnt hit him, frustrated i was. hahaha never used a trap, never will. jk love traps but it was hard otherwise. used Switch Axe


I got fully upgraded Agnaktor+ armor, Vangis Armor, and Rathian+ aromor. i use Rathian+ more tho, used to its skills. used Agnaktor for smaller things like Jhen. Vangis just sucks. 
Working on Lagi+ armor, couldve already had it but i used the 2 sapphire i had on my Switch Axe upgrade 

could get Rathalos+ armor but i already have Rathian so i dont wanna waste the money


----------



## random guy (Jun 13, 2010)

I still need 3 barioth claw+ and 4 wyern stones for my last blizzard frame upgrade. Also a ura ruby so I can make one more plus part of ura armor so I have enough slots for disalber/+ jewls and a sinper jewl before i'm ready for the 5* urgent.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Well i fought the Great Baggi countless times. and there was on that was literally JUST over my head in height, then another time where there was one ALMOST twice my size. ahh that was fun. 

who wants to play?


----------



## random guy (Jun 13, 2010)

I can what is the quickest way to get wyren stones? I got all the claws I need now I need those stones.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 13, 2010)

fighting Wyverns, besides Jaggi and Baggi


----------



## random guy (Jun 13, 2010)

So like hunting peco over and over would be quickest?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 13, 2010)

yea, i need 3. we can kill peco, lets go


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 14, 2010)

been Rafting, fun stuff.

Well shortly after random guy left(the quest after) i gotten my 4th Stone,


----------



## random guy (Jun 14, 2010)

Why are you so lucky I did peco like 20 times after that and got nothing but wasted time and some money from selling but still.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 14, 2010)

i have been. just now 2! times in a row i gotten 2 ura Rubies on the quests. so ive gotten 4 in 2 quests

can get Flame Tempest, but dang need 1! agnaktor Claw!!!!!!!


----------



## random guy (Jun 15, 2010)

You stole my luck I just checked the wiki and barioth claw + has a 55% drop rate. it took me so long to get them I have the worst luck ever.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i was used to his attack before i fought him offline for the first time, i dodged nearly all his attacks, took me sooo looong cause i couldnt hit him, frustrated i was. hahaha never used a trap, never will. jk love traps but it was hard otherwise. used Switch Axe
> 
> 
> I got fully upgraded Agnaktor+ armor, Vangis Armor, and Rathian+ aromor. i use Rathian+ more tho, used to its skills. used Agnaktor for smaller things like Jhen. Vangis just sucks.
> ...


Vangis is awesome  
:huh:


----------



## random guy (Jun 17, 2010)

After a long I finally beat ala for myself. I did twice before for others but, most of the time I had a bad group there was this one guy who woke up ala twice.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, if anyone would like to help me get money tonight, it would be much obliged, as I am currently hoarding my money so I can get a few upgrades on my weapons and buy an armor charm.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 18, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not that it sucks, i'm just not used to it.


----------



## random guy (Jun 18, 2010)

@Never
Why did you wait to the last day of event egg quest? I would help but there is like 1 hour left of it. I'm pretty much set for now over 400,000z from selling peco stuff the only good thing that came of me doing him 60 times for those wyvern stones.
edit: nvm forgot your HR.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> @Never
> Why did you wait to the last day of event egg quest? I would help but there is like 1 hour left of it. I'm pretty much set for now over 400,000z from selling peco stuff the only good thing that came of me doing him 60 times for those wyvern stones.


It needs HR 31. :l


----------



## random guy (Jun 18, 2010)

Just edited as i saw you posting.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

As soon as you left, I went offline and got lagi tail and my new GS.


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry d/ced but that's cool just wait untill you need rubies and wyvern stones.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Sorry d/ced but that's cool just wait untill you need rubies and wyvern stones.


I hear they are hard to get. TT.TT


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah have fun high peco farming with only a 5% drop rate. Caped it like 60 times to get 4 stones.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Yeah have fun high peco farming with only a 5% drop rate. Caped it like 60 times to get 4 stones.


Couldn't you use a Jaggi Mask to up your chances?


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

You can but I had really bad luck even with the mask but you might get lucky like joey did 2 in a row when he didn't even need them...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> You can but I had really bad luck even with the mask but you might get lucky like joey did 2 in a row when he didn't even need them...


I wish there was a trading system.


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah I would give like 100,000z for a ura ruby.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting it and I was wondering, what are the pros and cons of the game?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting it and I was wondering, what are the pros and cons of the game?


Pros: The game is a pro in its self

Cons: If you are an FPSfag, you will be pissed off because there is no lock on, and if you have a gun YOU ACTUALLY HAVE TO AIM OM*G


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay there.....


I guess I'll look for some gameplay footage.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and if you like to customize, it offers a buttload of customization once you get about 50-60 hours in, customization before that is pretty deep too, but not as deep.


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah if you like RPG's the game is really good the online is good to though if you never played a MH game I would do aleast a little bit of offline first. The only bad thing I can think of is jerks online though if you act the way you do here i'm sure you will be one of them./jk


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Yeah if you like RPG's the game is really good the online is good to though if you never played a MH game I would do aleast a little bit of offline first. The only bad thing I can think of is jerks online though if you act the way you do here i'm sure you will be one of them./jk


You know you want to remove the "[s ]"


And Leeroy Jenkins is the best name you can give yourself, it shows your great hunting ability, everyone will want to hunt with you.


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

I sure hope not I find it hard to play with such people and is that your alt in the game?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 19, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> You can but I had really bad luck even with the mask but you might get lucky like joey did 2 in a row when he didn't even need them...


the weird thing is tho, out of a hundred time i beat those monsters, ive never gotten a single Stone, until i heard about them, i never knew about the Stone

the only one that i actually hunted for was a rathian ruby, that didnt take long, a lot of quests but not long.


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Weird I guess I was a bit lucky when I got 2 stones from barioth before I knew I needed them.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 19, 2010)

not looking forward to this, but i need 2 more lagia sapphire, i already have one, saving for ala.
so i can make lagia armor


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I sure hope not I find it hard to play with such people and is that your alt in the game?


Not yet... 

I HAVE NO ARMOR AND THE SAME SWORD I HAD AT THE BEGINNING!


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

@poke 
Atleast saphs are eaiser to get then rubies which I still need 1 ura ruby.
@Never
What are you gonna do with it go into cites of high people and stay there making them leave or join a quest and take all the stuff and leave or something along those lines?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> @poke
> Atleast saphs are eaiser to get then rubies which I still need 1 ura ruby.
> @Never
> What are you gonna do with it go into cites of high people and stay there making them leave or join a quest and take all the stuff and leave or something along those lines?


I will probably stop them and take all of the noob's items, so that way they all die.

Oh, and I will kick them as they fight instead of actually fighting. xD


WE SHOULD MAKE A CLAN


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Don't kick them if you are planing on doing that charge at people with a lance or hit them with a GS or SA or if I were to do anything a would shot everyone with pellets but I don't have time for an online alt need to farm.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting it and I was wondering, what are the pros and cons of the game?


This is a legitimate response.

Pros:
-Online play is really fun, especially with 4 people.
-There's a friend code system, but it's not as ridiculous as Nintendo's, because Capcom has their own servers. You can actually memorize your 6-Character friend code.
-Customization is pretty deep. You can mix and match armor for different effects.
-The monsters have pretty good AI. They know when you're around.
-Online has specific monsters that offline does not, and vice-versa.
-The game actually requires strategy to win. Whacking your weapon randomly will get you nowhere.
-Graphics are pretty solid, especially in the cut-scenes.
-The online community is pretty nice. If you ask politely, they will help you, as long as you pull your own weight.
-The monsters act like real creatures. An example would be if they are really weak, they will limp away from you or if you go to their nest and break a few eggs, they will chase after you.
-Has different ways of acquiring items. You can mine, fish, gather on the ground and/or cut off monster parts (i.e: Break the tail, wings, horns, etc. for extra items)
-Online play is pretty smooth, thanks to Capcom running their own servers.

Cons:
-Wii Remote controls are pretty lanky. Best played with the Classic Controller Pro, IMO.
-You have to grind to complete an armor set. If you hate grinding, then this game is not for you.
-Some online players tend to leech off you, especially in the beginning.
-Has a steep learning curve.
-Controls are a bit complicated to learn, if this is your first Monster Hunter game.
-The monsters are harder to kill online, because of the increase of players. If you thought offline monsters were hard, then prepare yourself for online.
-The loading screens in-between areas sometimes takes you away from the experience.
-Some words are unnecessarily censored, like _after_.
-Getting into a room online is pretty complicated. You have to choose a server, choose a channel, choose a city gate then choose a city to finally get into a lobby.

I think that's about it.


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

It was just a joke sorry. But my other points were good you should do offline first atleast most of it before online if you haven't played any MH games.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 22, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> It was just a joke sorry. But my other points were good you should do offline first atleast most of it before online if you haven't played any MH games.


i did it the other way around, need to repel ceadus now. 


that was my fastest ala run, got somebody mad i think. just need to get dang scatter fish, i know how it takes to much time


----------



## random guy (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah that my fastest run too It was good we had 2 gunners and a guy w/ a sleep sns. Also won't be able to go on MH3 for a week or here that much.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 23, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> yeah that my fastest run too It was good we had 2 gunners and a guy w/ a sleep sns. Also won't be able to go on MH3 for a week or here that much.


Y? 




Also spent an hour offline to get scatterfish, got 21. i'm ready now!!!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 23, 2010)

Just got it a few days ago, and I have a question, how do you get rippened mushrooms, I was looking for them for an hour and I only got the other kinds.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 23, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Just got it a few days ago, and I have a question, how do you get rippened mushrooms, I was looking for them for an hour and I only got the other kinds.


Just search in mushroom patches, no real way to get any specific items from anything.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 23, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, and still nothing, also, have you ever gotten any, or are you just guessing?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 23, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't kill the giant ants. Let them eat mushrooms, then when their stomachs inflate, kill them. They should drop those mushrooms.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 23, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, do you know the name of the monster, or what area they're in? Even a picture would help.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 23, 2010)

Area 2 and 3.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 23, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Area 2 and 3.


Oh, thanks, I guess I'll just re-do the whole quest   .


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 23, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


patches of mushrooms help to, never got them the ant way




me and another person had the sleep SnS (iknow), us and to others, lance and long sword, fought Ala, we sleep bombed him hard. it felt like it took forever but we won!! only made him sleep 3 time, all it took.


----------



## random guy (Jun 23, 2010)

@poke 
Eh some stuff happend pm me if you want to know more. I can go on for a bit now though wish scatter fish were eaiser to get only have enough for 1 more sleep bombing.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 23, 2010)

Alright.

can any1 else get online, i think im the only one that can't... got 2 go talk to some people now


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 24, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's impossible to get them straight from the mushroom patches.

Also, does anybody know how to unlock new armory and weapons?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 24, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You unlock them by finding a part needed for them, so if you were going to get a Ludroth SnS, you would have to get some Ludroth materials before it would appear.

Same goes for everything.

And remember that to get good weapons you gotta upgrade them.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 24, 2010)

I killed Gigginox with a Bowgun while he was hanging from the ceiling


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 24, 2010)

Is there any way you can increase the amount of items you can hold at once? Or is there some kind of storage device you can use?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 24, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Is there any way you can increase the amount of items you can hold at once? Or is there some kind of storage device you can use?


where you sleep, there's a chess beside the bed


----------



## random guy (Jun 24, 2010)

@HG 
Also as you go on in the game you can buy these things that will give you more space.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm liking this game so far, hopefully I will understand all of the concepts more.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 25, 2010)

the crap do you go online? I tried with a friend but in the big crossroad city lobby place, i tried to send a message to him but it said something about not being connected (to me). Anyone help and play online with me?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 25, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> the crap do you go online? I tried with a friend but in the big crossroad city lobby place, i tried to send a message to him but it said something about not being connected (to me). Anyone help and play online with me?


Your connection sucks  ^_^


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 25, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cmong mang healp


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 25, 2010)

i'm done online for awhile, i'm tired of helping people do ala without helping myself, ala is all i want to do. i get disconnected every time i do better.

i had sleep SnS, ala was flying, i knocked him out the air chopped of his tail, and put him to sleep, all in a quick combo. guess what wat disconnected.

another time, made him sleep 4 times wings/horns were broken, D/Ced.


so freakin tired of this



cant quit cold turkey, i can do little stuff like Baggi/jaggi, Barioth, and the 2 dragons, all of them are quick kills, i'll try to do ala now and then, knowing i'll disconnect again, but at least we weaken him Till. Near. Death. before i D/C


----------



## random guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Man, I really wanted to see your sns skills but, hope you fix it soon.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 25, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Man, I really wanted to see your sns skills but, hope you fix it soon.


that part was luck, we beat him up badly, we didnt sleep bomb, we were going  for tail.

there was a GS(= charge, 3x damage) so i brought SnS, but i chopped it off  

I'll try, wanna play?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 25, 2010)

wait so without friend codes, how do you play private games with friends?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 25, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait so without friend codes, how do you play private games with friends?


There's a 6-digit user ID and you can put passwords on missions, so people who don't know the password have no choice but to leave.


----------



## random guy (Jun 25, 2010)

@poke
Yeah a 2nd wep is always nice thinking about learning how to use a lance but, I would have to make blade armor first.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 25, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> @poke
> Yeah a 2nd wep is always nice thinking about learning how to use a lance but, I would have to make blade armor first.


Are you kidding? If you get a lance, all you do is block and tap A.


And is it an actual Sleep SnS or is it Awakening?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm fighting Barroth a bunch of times so I can get thunder resistant armor for lagiacrus. I'm having trouble getting fertile mud. =<

Man, I'm so far behind. XD


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 25, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I'm fighting Barroth a bunch of times so I can get thunder resistant armor for lagiacrus. I'm having trouble getting fertile mud. =<
> 
> Man, I'm so far behind. XD


WE SHALL HELP YOU, RONNIE DEAREST.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 25, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yayyyy! =D


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sleep, me and another guy( with the same SnS) and 2 other people (no sleep weps) sleep bombed Ala, took 15 minuets, worth the wait. 

hey Random Guy, is Ala Webbing Rare? I've been getting a lot. people would say bomb wings first(that never happend) and when they got the webbings they came back out with full Ala Armor.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 26, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm certain Phil and I are free tomorrow, so what time are you available for play?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 26, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking after 7pm or so.
Thanks guys! ^^


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 26, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem-o :3


----------



## random guy (Jun 26, 2010)

@Never
I'm sure there is more to lancing then that...
@poke
The wiki says that the webbing is only from destroying wings which makes them 53% likely so i'd say not that rare.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you guys know how to make the Barroth drop fertile mud? I've tried attacking the muddy parts but it doesn't seem to work. <:T


----------



## random guy (Jun 26, 2010)

@RR
The wiki says to just attack the hardend areas of mud on him.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 26, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> @RR
> Fertile mud is a shiny drop so you have to make him cry.


Thanks! I get him to do that all the time, but he only gives me Wyvern Tears.

What a party pooper. >=T

Edit: oh! =D Thanks again, that helps a lot. If only I could reach them. XD


----------



## random guy (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah it is only a 23% drop.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> @Never
> I'm sure there is more to lancing then that...
> @poke
> The wiki says that the webbing is only from destroying wings which makes them 53% likely so i'd say not that rare.


we destroy the wings, epically. bothers me when 3 of us are after horns and a guy is protesting to get webbings, you need like 2 for the set


----------



## random guy (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah finaly have enough scatter fish for ala but, I think I will complete my jho stuff first now that I'm already into it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you do, if you want to kill a Great Jaggi in half an hour. That move doesn't even count as blocking and you can still get hit using it. No good lancer bothers with that move.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 26, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all that they do when I hunt with them.

Or they go in a straight line through everyone attacking and slightly get the monster's tail.

Oh, and Ron, I can help you too, I don't think I have anything to do tomorrow at 7 or whenever.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then every lance user you have seen sucks.


----------



## random guy (Jun 26, 2010)

Finished my jho armor Attack up(L), load up and atuo tracker are sweet but I will miss def up, recoil down+2, and status att. up I got from my ura+ set up when I use it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 26, 2010)

If anyone can help me do 3* Urgent right now, it would be appreciated.


----------



## random guy (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't forget new event quests up today.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 27, 2010)

somebody help me beat the Barroth and help me set up this online game!


----------



## random guy (Jun 27, 2010)

@cornymikey
I can help you when can you go on?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone available today?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Anyone available today?


Yeah, be right there if you want.
I am now HR 31! DD


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

i can go on now i think


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

well can anyone help me online? do monsters get harder as more people play?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> well can anyone help me online? do monsters get harder as more people play?


No, they are the same online at all times I believe.

And sure, I will help you.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool beens. now ill go online and get the ID no or whatever. tell me what to do then


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me the ID so I can add you. I will just send you a message with my friend request, check it in the menu under messages then inbox.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

ok ID is 23P9TP


----------



## random guy (Jun 28, 2010)

I can go on aslo i'll just warp to never.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

i should just stay in the crossroad lobby place right?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

guise? herro? still no message


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> guise? herro? still no message


It says you aren't connected, come to Open Server, Valor4, City gate 7, city 1.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it because im in the lobby?
this also happened to me when i tried with a friend


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok im there. I'll try adding random guy


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well try sending message now. I tried adding random guy but it said "Not currently connected."


----------



## random guy (Jun 28, 2010)

be on in a min.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be right there...


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bout this if youre annoyed


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't bother me one bit.

Try adding Random now.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still says Not currently connected. Crap is this related to my own problems?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just go manually to where we are.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

I am at Open Server, Valor4, City gate 7, city 1


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I am at Open Server, Valor4, City gate 7, city 1


You are?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


urg, i give up. I'll try next time


----------



## Jasonnman (Jun 28, 2010)

any Europeans want to do uragaan?

need some materials


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 29, 2010)

Just a question here, but how many armor sets do you guys have?


----------



## random guy (Jun 29, 2010)

That I can think of right now I have hunter, rhenoplos, barroth, barioth, ura, jhen, barioth+, ura+, jho, and working on jhen+ and ala. Use mostly ura+ though.

edit:Added some I forgot


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2010)

I just usually mix them up, but I have chainmail, hunter's, and Rhenoplos complete.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2010)

Jaggi+, Agnaktor, Lagiacrus, Ludroth, Leather, Loc Lac, Rathian, Uragaan, Bnahabra, Vangis and Barioth+.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2010)

I fought Ceadeus for the first time, failed the quest, but learned where everything is, especially the dragonator and gather points. I also got a Crooked Horn and Ceadeus Hide, so the quest wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2010)

Jason, did you quit the quest with the trap?

I forgot to bring some so we had to restart >_<


----------



## random guy (Jun 29, 2010)

Jhen+ seems so easy now we even missed the first nator and still killed him.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 30, 2010)

I got two Earth Dragongems and two elderdragonbloods of one Jhen+ repel.


----------



## random guy (Jun 30, 2010)

completed jhen+ armor just need 1 more shpere to fully upgrade it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2010)

So my bro decided he would play, so I decided to sit there and watch him.

I laughed so much in my head "URG, THE FRIGGIN SWORD WON'T HIT THE ANTS!!1!!"


----------



## random guy (Jul 1, 2010)

So I did some arena to get los coins only to find out that you can't get hunter king coins yet. Now my longshot is useless untill they come out.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 1, 2010)

got Agnaktor+ Armor (for SnS), Rathian+ armor (most Capture quests), Vangis Armor( for fun), and Ala armor (just got it, so i'm getting used to it)
all of which are fully upgraded. i could get A Lot more, but i mainly use them.


when i fought Ala after i gotten his armor set, gotten to gems from carving, happy, now Skypiercers...

I might Farm Agna for title (just trying to get Claw for SA upgrade), then i might farm Barioth( he's fast alright, fast at dieing).


----------



## Jasonnman (Jul 4, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Jason, did you quit the quest with the trap?
> 
> I forgot to bring some so we had to restart >_<


yes, sorry about that my internet turned off for like 5mins

maybe another time?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

I feel a little late, but I got the game. S:
Only HR 18
Online name: Ryudo


----------



## random guy (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw sea power just gives another(weaker) thunder LS. While there is still no Hammer or sns event wepaon.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Aw sea power just gives another(weaker) thunder LS. While there is still no Hammer or sns event wepaon.


At least it looks 100% more awesome. 

According to the Wiki, you also get some good Lagi items from the quest. I'm hoping to get the second Lagi Sapphire and the two plates I need for the lagi+ armour when the event hits Europe.

The 2 Deviljho event also looks challenging, although the Black Leather Pants don't interest me at all. I just want the Shadow Shades from the 水没林の大連続狩猟！event  B) .


----------



## random guy (Jul 6, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## random guy (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't spend alot of time gathering so, if anyone has a surplus of stone or dung I'd gladly trade some for honey, sleepy fish, bone husk, or anything else I have a bulk of and can give.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 9, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I don't spend alot of time gathering so, if anyone has a surplus of stone or dung I'd gladly trade some for honey, sleepy fish, bone husk, or anything else I have a bulk of and can give.


I will trade some stone for some honey.
Maybe some dung, but if you have Supersized Dung, could I have it for like, 10 stone? because I want to upgrade the fields.


----------



## random guy (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't give supersized it's rare 4  but, honey for stone sounds fine.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 9, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Can't give supersized it's rare 4  but, honey for stone sounds fine.


FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-

My friend got it the first time he went to moga woods. :l


----------



## random guy (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah it's that hard to get just kill stuff and get the hunt report and i'm not sure but, I think barroth mud is better for farming.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 9, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Yeah it's that hard to get just kill stuff and get the hunt report and i'm not sure but, I think barroth mud is better for farming.


It is so I can upgrade my field.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 9, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that rare, just kill a Giant Aptonoth in the moga woods. just kill the small ones untill it appears, you'll now its Giant since it like 4 times your size, could be bigger.


For every1 you kill, you get 1 Super Size Dung. i killed like 20 of them in a day. a day in the game


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 9, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought it was just from any old aptonoth.
Thanks!


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 9, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any Time, Any time. its quicker to kill the small ones, just stay near the water fall and kill them, so they Spawn. you should, Quickly, run into a giant


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 9, 2010)

Any NA players want to join up for some hunts?

HR24 - Doing three star quests


----------



## random guy (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh wow just doing sea power and 2 people(one was 100+) said ice was better on lagi then fire.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 10, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Oh wow just doing sea power and 2 people(one was 100+) said ice was better on lagi then fire.


wut thy call a ratard thar.



got off work like 20 min ago, going on


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 10, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Any NA players want to join up for some hunts?
> 
> HR24 - Doing three star quests


sorry dude, got disconnected. some other time l8r today.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 10, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering where you went...
See you then I guess.


----------



## Jasonnman (Jul 10, 2010)

Ugh how its a pain that me and silverstorms are the only European hunters here.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2010)

I just completed the Lagi+ and Guild armour. Guild was such a pain because of all the arena quests. I never want to do the Ian+Los or Gobul+Lagi arena quests again.


----------



## random guy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok always thought longshot was usless but, after hearing about hunter king coins coming on the 18th I made a clust set for it. I gotta say it's awesome RF clust lv.1, clust lv.2, and para lv.2 took offline los down in no time at all for my test of it. When I can fully upgrade it i'm gonna try it on ceadus(sp?).


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 17, 2010)

gotten fully upgraded Ceadus Armour a few days ago. All i need now is Jhen Armor then i'm done with the elders. cant play for awhile(could be shorter than i think).


----------



## random guy (Jul 18, 2010)

Been doing the high arena quest with peco and barroth best time so far with a gun(me) and a lance is 8:56. Out of the many times I did it only got one HK coin need 10 more...


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 18, 2010)

Good Luck.


Also got High Inceadus SA, just need to get the last dang Skypiercer to upgrade my SA then I'll be done with all SA, not really counting the ones in between


----------



## random guy (Jul 18, 2010)

I need 16 HK coins for all the stuff I want and sense it started I only got 1. I'm just happy to get s rank to get the best time you need two really skilled lancers I was in a room and 2 people got 7:29 with 2 lances.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok, I bought this and a Classic controller pro.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Ok, I bought this and a Classic controller pro.


alright!

I cant play for what i believe to be awhile.


----------



## random guy (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah me too untill I get a new nunchuk anyways =/. Just had to brake on jhen+ only needed 3 more scale+ too.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I need 16 HK coins for all the stuff I want and sense it started I only got 1. I'm just happy to get s rank to get the best time you need two really skilled lancers I was in a room and 2 people got 7:29 with 2 lances.


That beats my best time by a minute,
I've gotten seven so far, not too bad.
I wanted the coins mostly so I could make a grace earring.

I've been working on Blood Sport for the epic gun lance and it's fairly easy just a bit time consuming.


----------



## random guy (Jul 23, 2010)

2 GS got 6:42 best I heard so far. Only got 3 coins so far 2 went into longshot 1 went into guild armor still need alot more though for the +armor, upgrading the rest of the reg guild armor, 1 more for lonshot(when jho coins come out), and the loading earring. 

Yeah that event lance is nice the quickest to get and i'd say the best fire lance in the game.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)

Agnaktor Firelance ___6 391 350 Fir N/A File:Agnalance1asharp.png _20%
Banderlance "Byakko" 6 414 280 Fir N/A File:Brainfox1sharp.png _____0% OO 

Arguable, being that the affinity on the Angnaktor is pretty.
I think it comes down to the affinity or the two skill slots, assuming you are ignoring the fact that Byakko looks awesome.


----------



## random guy (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah I see i've yet to make the anga one but, with the 2 slots on bander you could add a skill. Like If i had a +7 tali with no slots the 2 slots on the wep could give me the skill maybe giving more chances for hits which might make it do more damage then if it had the affinity.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)

I get what you're saying but regardless, if you're using Byakko, you're doing less damage.
I don't know of any skill that'll give you more chances for damage than a 20% affinity as a fifth of your attacks are doing a quarter more damage. The only ability I can think of is Elemental and you'd end up maybe doing what Agnaktor is already doing.

I can think of better abilities to be using, like evasion boosts and team helps(wide range/whim for horns), but one way or another, I don't see you managing more damage on a monster with elemental weakness as the lances are almost doing the same attack already if you factor in the affinity.

I would rather have Byakko but just because it looks awesome.


----------



## random guy (Jul 23, 2010)

When I said getting more hits in I ment something like wind res or evasion where you would not get stoped from hitting the monster as much so you could get more hits in. 

let's say I already had ele att. up gemed in my armor I could use a +7 evasion tali and gem the rest in byakko this way I could get hit less and get more hits in doing more damage in total then with the affinity.


----------



## Kyel (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got MH3 <3 thought I'd bump this thread up with my info

TBT Username:Kyel
MH3 Online Username:Krim
Favorite Wepon:Great Sword
Second Favorite: dunno yet
Controler Style:Nunchuck
Wii Speak:no
USB Keyborad:no
Additional Info: Just started, here's to a new beginning !


----------



## Kyel (Aug 5, 2010)

:[ does no one play this anymore..?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 5, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> :[ does no one play this anymore..?


I suggest you play through offline until you need to repel the Lagiacrus, so you know what's up and not be a total scrub online who hits teammates more than the monster.

EDIT: I'll play with you sometime next week. My friend has my copy.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 5, 2010)

ugh, I need to start playing this again. I will eventually, I want to complete offline soon.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 5, 2010)

ceadus is fuuuun. i can play if some1 wants to. i need a adapter so i can hook my wii to my new tv... got my internet back, now i cant hook it up...

wasnt paying attention, im gonna by the thing within a weak or so, when i get paid


----------



## Kyel (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm playing now, new to online version if someone wants to show me the ropes


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 5, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> I'm playing now, new to online version if someone wants to show me the ropes


Here are the ropes:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Kyel (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm playing now if anyone wants to join


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> I'm playing now if anyone wants to join


my brother had one...




i can play


----------



## Kyel (Aug 6, 2010)

Valor 1
City Gate 21 
City 1

that's where u will usually find me, 
me = krim
brother = serge


----------



## Kyel (Aug 6, 2010)

since this thread is obviously dead, just PM me if you'd like to play.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 6, 2010)

im soo addicted to this gfame. I cant play now kyel but im hr 35 i think and I'll help ya out sometime. I love KOing with hammer, using iron striker.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 6, 2010)

I feel like playing this all night long. Anyone wanna go and do some high rank peco (or low rank whatever, I'd be coo' with that)?


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 6, 2010)

I lost my disc while I was moving so I have to buy a new one. I think I'm HR 14 and I use bowguns? I might be wrong. I'm getting back into this soon.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 6, 2010)

im gonna try to connect, my connection now is not the strongest, i might just d/c...



well i got connection, just need somebody to play with


----------



## Kyel (Aug 7, 2010)

Let's make city gate 21 the TBT gate :0 so whenever you log on there's a chance it's one of us. unless there already is one :0


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 7, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Let's make city gate 21 the TBT gate :0 so whenever you log on there's a chance it's one of us. unless there already is one :0


Or you could just put Playing With Friends so we notice you. >_>


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 7, 2010)

wut are the odds of us being on at the same time without being planned. im not waiting for(possible hours) for some1 in da room, kinda bored the stuff i just wrote was to waist time.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 12, 2010)

anyone up for some rathian ruby farming someday? I wanna try breaking face, cutting tail, and ending subquest because I've capped literally 23 rathians with no ruby, but 8 plates. I'll be using a hammer.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 12, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone up for some rathian ruby farming someday? I wanna try breaking face, cutting tail, and ending subquest because I've capped literally 23 rathians with no ruby, but 8 plates. I'll be using a hammer.


Sure man, when you wanna go? I can go in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 12, 2010)

i can join l8r, now it so great.


what the rubies for?


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 13, 2010)

well nobodys on now, but the ruby is to upgrade my sieglinde to high sieglinde.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's how the item system works.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 14, 2010)

the system knows. Capcom knows. Anyhoo, anyone up for rathian ruby farming? As stated above?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 14, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Here's how the item system works.


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 14, 2010)

farren u up for ruby farming?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> farren u up for ruby farming?


In a little bit


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 14, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmk im already in a  group anyways


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.

So I herd u liek great swords.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 14, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i capped 12 today, no ruby. Im done for the day lol.

I liekz hamr


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a ruby when I didn't need one, so I have no clue what I should do with it.

I used to liek hammer, but GS is my one true love. <3


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 14, 2010)

do you have a jaggi mask? get that then Great luck, that how i got it


----------



## Kyel (Aug 14, 2010)

what server does everyone 'usually' play on ?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 14, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> what server does everyone 'usually' play on ?


Expert or Recruiting, first server, random city.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 14, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> what server does everyone 'usually' play on ?


It varies.
I just stalk my friends like a creeper.


----------



## Kyel (Aug 14, 2010)

ah, well i'm usually in Open / Valor 1 / usually city gate 20 - 30


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 14, 2010)

always in recruiting.

unless otherwise. i can play tomorrow if any1 wants to play, ill try my best to get back into this game


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 15, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Here's how the item system works.


I normally sell the 70, then realise that they were useful, then can't get the item any more.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 15, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.< so true


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 15, 2010)

So I just got it yesterday, been playing non-stop. I'm a real newbie of course, so if anyone wants to play I can't do big quests. Strongest monster quest I can fight is Royal Ludorth or whatever.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So I just got it yesterday, been playing non-stop. I'm a real newbie of course, so if anyone wants to play I can't do big quests. Strongest monster quest I can fight is Royal Ludorth or whatever.


I might hunt with you a little later, how about 4 PM Central?


----------



## Kyel (Aug 17, 2010)

Playing now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 17, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I forgot about this thread.  :gyroidconfused: 

Anyways, now I can take on all kinds of stuff, like the Baggi and Rathian.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your Hunter Rank?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 17, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like 12 or 11.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gonna play anytime soon?
I can help, if you want.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 17, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not right now, maybe later tonight.  :veryhappy: 

Does anyone know how to get Armor Sphere+?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get it via Quest Rewards or you can mine it.


----------



## Kyel (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone wanna help me finish a few simple quests?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm getting back into The Conduit

guess i can play l8r, you just gotta remind me, i get home from work at 11pm


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volcano Mining, sometimes Tindra Mining.

I will play later tonight, 7 ish?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Pokeman said:
			
		

> I'm getting back into The Conduit
> 
> guess i can play l8r, you just gotta remind me, i get home from work at 11pm


Really?
I tried playing recently and died of boredom... I overplayed that game bad. 

I'd join in on some quests if people were on later, I don't care what we do.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, how I hate region locking.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Oh, how I hate region locking.


Well you can always get an NTSC copy...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 17, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

I need some of your IDs.  :r


----------



## Kyel (Aug 17, 2010)

I use my iPod to check TBT, so if you have any interest in playing/helping , just PM me.

I'm only HR7 at the moment, been doing offline gameplay mostly :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 18, 2010)

To anybody unaware/new to the game, I would like to link you to all the information you should ever need for MH3.

General info v
http://monsterhunter.wikia.com/wiki/Monster_Hunter_3

Weapon damage calculator v
http://mh3.reign-of-the-rathalos.com/calc/

In depth damage calculation FAQ v
http://www.gamefaqs.com/wii/943655-monster-hunter-tri/faqs/59207


----------



## Kyel (Aug 18, 2010)

Ryudo, wanna play ?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Eh, sure.
Let me get back on.


----------



## Kyel (Aug 18, 2010)

what server / gate / etc


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Open / Valor1 / City Gate1 / City30


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Did everyone but me d/c from the city?

I got booted back into the city... :O


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 18, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waste of money ^_^


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said you had to pay?
You did pay for a copy already, I don't see why you should have to pay for another.... 

Kyel, you could have atleast told me you'd be running circles and attacking the minions while I took on the bosses.... <_< >_>
Leech less, fight moar.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Ryudo thanks for all the help last night, can't wait until i'm not a total newbie and can help you fight things like Evil Joe or Jhen Mohran.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, it was fun. Bet you can't wait to do Rage Match, two Jhos at once. 
I should be able to do some more after 8EST tonight.

If you get a chance, make sure you take a look at http://monsterhunter.wikia.com/wiki/Monster_Hunter_3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was fun. Bet you can't wait to do Rage Match, two Jhos at once.
> I should be able to do some more after 8EST tonight.
> 
> If you get a chance, make sure you take a look at http://monsterhunter.wikia.com/wiki/Monster_Hunter_3


I know, I already visit the wiki.
Next you can help me beat Lagiacrus, since I just unlocked his quest.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can help you with that. Although, I can't play now.


----------



## Kyel (Aug 18, 2010)

Need to hunt Barroth please :S


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 18, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Need to hunt Barroth please :S


Alright. Location?


----------



## Kyel (Aug 18, 2010)

wanna do Open > Valor 1 > City Gate 30 > look for "HR Grinding" .. i'll just put.


----------



## random guy (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad to see this isn't dead anymore. I can't play untill atleast the end of next week when I can use my wii again.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 18, 2010)

So are you on, Kyel? cause I might get on then.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 18, 2010)

Mega, what armor set do you have, out of curiosity?


----------



## Kyel (Aug 18, 2010)

I was on, but I got one quest left to do and it's the annoying goldenfish 
one.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 18, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> I was on, but I got one quest left to do and it's the annoying goldenfish
> one.


you just need ther bait, if you have that its like the easiest quest on their/ funnest too i thought


----------



## Kyel (Aug 18, 2010)

Not in flooded forest


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 18, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Not in flooded forest


Firefly+Snakebee Larva.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 18, 2010)

You can just use worms and fish until you get them. 
It's slow but it's good if you're out of bait.

I was in a room with three other shadowbinders and we capped Rathian+ in 3:58 xD
She got paralyzed atleast six times.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 18, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> You can just use worms and fish until you get them.
> It's slow but it's good if you're out of bait.
> 
> I was in a room with three other shadowbinders and we capped Rathian+ in 3:58 xD
> She got paralyzed atleast six times.


holy freakin crap.

I heard that in the old games, you could beat a rathian in 30 seconds using 4 hunting horns.

And then I watched them do it on YouTube.

Bricks were shat.

Anyways, I have been working on offline, I am gonna try and get a *** commodity or more so I can get the final ChaCha dance.

And I want to know if anyone would be willing to grind RL+ so I can get Cataclysm Blade.

Oh, and lets spam Phantom Uragaan for rustshards, that quest is amazing.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 18, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> You can just use worms and fish until you get them.
> It's slow but it's good if you're out of bait.
> 
> I was in a room with three other shadowbinders and we capped Rathian+ in 3:58 xD
> She got paralyzed atleast six times.


Killed it 2:50.

Me, SA
2nd, Hammer
3rd, Bowgun
4th,GS 

Whut i fun day, that never happend again


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry about leaving you last night mega, I came back to find that my modem couldn't connect to the internet and it just started working now. <_<

Dang, 2:50 is crazy fast, you even let her roar?


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 19, 2010)

I just had a weird glitch happen.

I was doing Rage Match and someone placed a shock trap on the ground. I then started running away from Deviljho towards it but Jho used his jump attack thing. I got caught by the attack but he got caught in the trap. I was stuck in the flailing animation but Jho wasn't hitting me and was caught in the trap.


----------



## Kyel (Aug 19, 2010)

Hr 8 ;[ ... anyone wanna play?


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 19, 2010)

8:43 sleep bombing Alatreon. Got a nice Skypiercer as well.


----------



## random guy (Aug 19, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Hr 8 ;[ ... anyone wanna play?


Still stuck on barroth huh? I was too couldn't find a good group. Wish I could help you right now but, can't play. 

@Silver 
That happens alot from what I hear the grab glicth.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 19, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Mega, what armor set do you have, out of curiosity?


Qurupeco. Working on Lagi though.


----------



## Kyel (Aug 19, 2010)

beat Barroth, trying to get ** quests


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 19, 2010)

I cant play im moving. wehe im moving to dont haave internet. im pretty bumbed


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 19, 2010)

Why is Gigginox so horrifying?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 19, 2010)

Nah, Gigginox is just misunderstood, he/she/it only wants a little blood and your life...






 Look, he/she/it's smiling.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Why is Gigginox so horrifying?


Gigginox is every fear you had as a child in one with wings.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 19, 2010)

Gigginox sucks, he easy but i tend to not see in the cave


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weapon?


----------



## Kyel (Aug 20, 2010)

Playing now. Open > Valor 1 > City Gate 30.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 20, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Djin and Royal Claw+.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 20, 2010)

I feel like having a long hunting party tonight, who wants to come that is near HR18 at least?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

Not sure when I'd get on but I'm up for anything.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 20, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Not sure when I'd get on but I'm up for anything.


even spamming phantom uragaan for rustshards?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even spamming the Perfect Panacea for Kelbi Horns.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 20, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


olawdy


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have enough mats for 50 Ancient Potions.  :O


----------



## Kyel (Aug 20, 2010)

sounds fun but I'm only HR8 :l /depressed


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 20, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a quest to spam for monies besides Poached Wyvern Eggs.
I'm assuming Phantom Uragaan is a good substitute?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> sounds fun but I'm only HR8 :l /depressed


Do some HR grinding...
gogogogogogo

Not really a good substitute, Phantom Uragaan only gets 8800 zenny with a few failed rustshards to sell while the Poached Wyvern Eggs is 30000 zenny plus eggs to sell.

I'll be back a bit later and join in if you guys are playing.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 20, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good, and you get a bunch of rustshards usually.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

Apparently they found a baby Rathian in Mexico.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVbHsJkcm6g#t=0m58s


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 21, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Apparently they found a baby Rathian in Mexico.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVbHsJkcm6g#t=0m58s


IT'S A PHANTOM RATHIAN!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 21, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Apparently they found a baby Rathian in Mexico.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVbHsJkcm6g#t=0m58s


Capcom know something we don't!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 22, 2010)

I like how I constantly learn new random crap in this game.
I was trying to suicide because I was only going on an HR mining run in the volcano so I brought toadstools, I never realized they actually raised your HP's max. 
They didn't work well so I decided to use the lava to kill myself.

I've gotten only one decent charm so far. :V


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 23, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I like how I constantly learn new random crap in this game.
> I was trying to suicide because I was only going on an HR mining run in the volcano so I brought toadstools, I never realized they actually raised your HP's max.
> They didn't work well so I decided to use the lava to kill myself.
> 
> I've gotten only one decent charm so far. :V


How much do they raise it? :O


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 23, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 10, the same as nutrients.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 23, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, but how many can you hold?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 23, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 

Mega Nutrients are better off. I only use Max Potions anyway.
You can only carry two but if you get food health, that should be the most you'll ever need.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 23, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you keep making so many max potions? @_@


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 23, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the farm in offline?
It's pretty easy to get a ton.
I have 99 Max Potions made in my item box, and have mats to make over 200 more.

Unlike most people, I carry 23 Lifepowder on me when I go on quests so I can heal teammates a lot. Just farm the Godbug and trade with the Argosy for Wyvern Claw and Wyvern Fang. It takes up a chunk of inventory, requiring the five books of combo, 20 Wyvern Claw.10 Life Crystal, 10 Godbug, 10 Wyvern Fang, and 3 Lifepowder which together take up 10 slots.

Or you could take the easy way to getting items and just duplicate them. =P

Also... If you look at Wyvern Claw in game, you might notice that it has an extra space after the name.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 23, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I like how I constantly learn new random crap in this game.
> I was trying to suicide because I was only going on an HR mining run in the volcano so I brought toadstools, I never realized they actually raised your HP's max.
> They didn't work well so I decided to use the lava to kill myself.
> 
> I've gotten only one decent charm so far. :V


On my first hr mining run like 2 weeks ago I got a crit draw +7 one slot and a evasion+6 2slots.  Is that good?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 23, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering you have the right armor or materials to finish the crit draw skill, then yes.

Oh, and happy birthday!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 23, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the crit draw one is nice if you want to do what is called "GS Sniping" and the evasion one is decent.

You could get better ones but they're good.

http://monsterhunter.wikia.com/wiki/MH3:_Charm_Guide

Happy birthday! =0


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 25, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kewl, tank you tank you
well mh3 is starting to get boring, im hr45 now


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 25, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?
That's when it starts getting more interesting...

Maybe try a new weapon?


----------



## Kyel (Sep 12, 2010)

Starting up again soon, just finished moving!

If anyone would like to plan something?


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 1, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Starting up again soon, just finished moving!
> 
> If anyone would like to plan something?


I got banned for hacking, but I've actually pledged to myself to stop, I would love to plan something, I actually was wondering how I couldnt get caught again, since I dont want any left data on my wii and get perm banned, so I was thinking... I wanna test my new Jhen armour out in the city next week, so lets make plans? Whos with me?   

I got Full Jhen with Jhen SnS... and I'm also wondering a few other questions that you guys can answer I bet...  :gyroiddance: 

Alright, How do you unlock Jhen Switchaxe? (I've tried to unlock hammer, but I defeated royal ludroth and I cant find the hammer anywhere in smithers log?)  B) 

I also would wanna plan a good event, maybe Jhen if anyone is up to it? 
Jhen is Rare3... right?


----------



## Jasonnman (Oct 3, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serves you right for hacking... anyway what were you hacking, textures for weaponsor  armour ? boosting a weapons attack power etc?


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 3, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> OmegaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Materials...


Some people hate hacking so much... when some things really aren't hacking, its just making the game fun.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't played the game since I mined for charms for two weeks and didn't get the damn charm I wanted. (handicraft +4)

Some of the junk in this game is so ridiculous to get that I can understand hacking for it. >_>


----------



## Kyel (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm still not that good D: experimenting with the Bowgun right now, not so good D: ...

Anyone wanna play now? 
I have one last 1* quest to do, which is the goldenfish one D: ... so fcking lame... but yea..


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 10, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> I'm still not that good D: experimenting with the Bowgun right now, not so good D: ...
> 
> Anyone wanna play now?
> I have one last 1* quest to do, which is the goldenfish one D: ... so fcking lame... but yea..


All you have to do is combine snakebee larva and fireflies to catch them. :L


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Oct 11, 2010)

Lame? Goldenfish quests are easy to beat without the bait and are as mindless as the rest of the game.

On a related topic... you're still on 1* quests? o.0


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 11, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lame? Goldenfish quests are easy to beat without the bait and are as mindless as the rest of the game.
> 
> On a related topic... you're still on 1* quests? o.0


Just ask Aaron how he hunts and you'll see why. Q-Q


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Oct 11, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he hunts the way I remember, he doesn't.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 11, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hunting smaller monsters and relying on you to take the boss down single handedly?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Oct 11, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. After my cap guru said Barroth was ready I didn't do anything but run circles around him. Eventually we lost the quest.


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 11, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barroth isn't too bad.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 11, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Losing quests can be so much fun, especially when the people suck and you piss them off.

I think I might play it again once I get home.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Oct 11, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I could bear to play it again.... maybe.... I'm still bitter about the damn Handicraft+4

At Omega, that really isn't the point. >_>
Barroth is a cake walk along with every, yes EVERY, other monster in MH3 if you know how to play, not that I'm some pro, I make a ton of mistakes. You don't really even need to be good, just how to properly evade and heal, although I suck at evading without my evade skills.
The game is just extremely repetitive with items that have a millionth chance of actually appearing (damn charms!!!) which turned me off the game.

Not to mention most of the community is full of morons, hypocrites, and people who don't truly listen to what people are trying to say and makes assumptions believing they are and always will be, right.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 11, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all + stuff made me mad.

Oh you want to upgrade your cataclysm sword into a cataclysm blade?

Haha, no royal crest+ for you
and here are 3 idiots who shouldn't be in a room for skilled players only.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Oct 11, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I avoid SPO rooms in general because their filled with leaches and elitists, sometimes both at the same time lmao.

I like casual play as it attracts intelligent players which is more important than players only good at fighting.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 11, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't gone to any casual play, but might try it if I ever become un bored of grinding.

If the game had a trade system, it would be perfect.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Oct 11, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game isn't massive enough for a truly fun trading system, all the items are some armor or weapon made of this creature or that creature.
Not to mention how abused that'd be with the current duplication glitch.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 11, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a dupe glitch?

Gonna abuse that so much, especially for the + items.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Oct 16, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works under the same exact logic of the ACCF duplication glitch.

But, the glitch only works for rare 1-3 items.
Meaning, no duplication of armor or weapons and most parts.

Although it's great for healing items(infinite life powder!)/buffs/bombs/etc.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 23, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crap, and I was hoping to have so many ceadeus parts.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 5, 2010)

Currently playing for a little bit, would be glad to hunt with any of you if you feel like it. I'm up for anything I can do, but I can't promise we will win because I might be a bit rusty.


----------



## random guy (Nov 6, 2010)

Finnaly got my connection back if anyone wants to hunt pm me.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 21, 2010)

yall still play this? awesome, need to get my wii back from my brother


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 13, 2011)

A few months old, yes I know.
But does anyone still play this, or want to?


----------

